# Wheel fitment help?



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

OK, I just found some wheels that I really like. I want to get a staggered set of 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. I don't know the backspacing yet, but the offset is 35, front and back. I've been told that 38 will work. Any opinions or experience shared would help.

Charlie :cool


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

They will not fit, doesn't anyone is these forums help anyone? His question is 4 hours old....

In the front an 8" rim at 35mmm should fit, but i doubt an 8.5 will
In the rear a 9.5" will need at least 40mm and rolled fenders.

ROH has 8" for the fronts at about 42mm i think and Rear 9" at 52mm, i think.... not 100% sure on those numbers.

What type of rim are you looking to put on?


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I am looking at Sportmax 009. They are a copy of Ro Ja forumula 2 for about 1/3 of the price. I will probably install stiffer springs in rear rather than roll fender.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

With the 9.5 in rear how wide of a tire are you going to get?

I have been trying to find out the backspacing and lift needed to get 9.5 wide rims with 315's. I read that someone on hear did that with a 1.5" lift in the rear. But he did not post any info on type of rim and tire with what kind of offset.

Be sure to let us know if you get a good fit what set up is required.


----------

